# carousel horse from hell



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

Someone left this out in the garabage.










So of course I had to make something out of it. It's in the spirit of a dark and twisted alice in wonderland theme.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's very different...works for me!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sweet


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, totally original!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great find, my wife will kill me if I start bring stuff home from Curbies


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

oh i REALLY like that. WOW!! COOL and CREEPY great job.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

I seen one in the garbage last year, and by the time I went around the block to pik it up , it was gone. dam dam
good job by the way lol


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That is fantastic! I need to move to a higher class neighborhood...nobody here has anything even remotely good to throw away. Fabulous job!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

It looks SO much better than it did  It's a cool piece.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I want one! this is so awesome!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

WHO throws something like that way? Great work making that look wicked.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That's wicked cool!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sweet and Creepy! LOVE the red and black! Great job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice colors.. good job
I'm curious why hearts?
now you need to build the carousel.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking pony.


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

Lilly said:


> nice colors.. good job
> I'm curious why hearts?
> now you need to build the carousel.


Because of the Queen of Hearts of course. heh. She had this among other items that accentuated her "club" :jol:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That is WAY cool!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Whoa there evil horse...nice find and nice re-do


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

It looks like something one of us haunters would give to our significant other for a valentine. LOL Great job.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I love it! It needs vampire teeth! LOL...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Now you need a Evil Go round!


----------

